# Forgecraft Thinning



## Dave Martell (May 7, 2013)

My customer asked that his Forgecraft be thinned because he was tired of the wedge effect he was experiencing. He OK'd me to do what I needed even if it meant removing the cool factory look and logo. 

What I found was that this knife was VERY thick along the middle (tip to ass) so I removed material from this section and then blended it all together. I was able to keep some of the logo and factory stamping, I then etched and buffed so that it still retains some of it's history and looks it had.

Can you see the difference in the grind? I hope the owner can feel it at least. 


BEFORE






AFTER







BEFORE





AFTER







BEFORE





AFTER


----------



## sachem allison (May 7, 2013)

very nice


----------



## stereo.pete (May 7, 2013)

That Forgecraft needs new shoes Dave, sell him some!


----------



## Von blewitt (May 7, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## stopbarking (May 7, 2013)

New shoes will happen eventually. Didn't know the knife would come out so sweet!

Debating a wa conversion but for now I kind of grew accustomed to the handle. With all the fancy shoes I've got it feels good to have one knife with some work boots.


----------



## Miley (Feb 21, 2017)

How did you thin the knife Dave?


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 21, 2017)

Miley said:


> How did you thin the knife Dave?




I can't remember but it was likely by belt grinder although maybe some stone work was done too. 


I do them better these days....


----------



## foody518 (Feb 21, 2017)

Etching brings back that trademark pattern?


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 22, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Etching brings back that trademark pattern?




Bluing works the best.


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 22, 2017)

SEXY!


----------

